# Peoples Exotic Mammals



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been having a look at the Exotic Mammals section for a few weeks now, and I was just wondering what exotic mammals do people actually keep. It would be nice if people could put some pic of what exotic mammals they have and pics of the homes or setups

Thanks fo any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

No One?????


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Will try when I get my photobucket to actually work, lol.


Dave.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I belong to. . . :
Harry:








Elspeth:








Rudi:








and Valla:

Autumnal colours  by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
The corsac foxes. 

Inari:








Kitsune:








and Akiko:








The fennec foxes. 

Sapphire the Arctic fox:









Flying squirrels Fedex and Titch:









Two colonies of African Pygmy dormice:









And two Asian garden dormice:









I also have a raccoon named Stanley who hates me but loves my Dad so he is now my Dad's raccoon:









(The above is a baby picture of him, he is MUCH bigger now.)
-
Elina


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I just have the one fox! ha ha, but I'd like another next year - a red this time. I have lots of furbabies but only the one exotic for now..


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

So this is the thread to help people decide who they want to move in with? :lol2:


I have African Pygmy Dormice, African Pygmy Mice, Harvest Mice and Mouse-like hamsters - so just the smaller ones!

I'm hoping I can get some Southern Flying Squirrels next year.

The dormice live in this:










Oh and my most recent addition, an African Pygmy Hedgehog:










I'm looking forward to the day I have a garden and have a bit more scope for things


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

No one else, i would really like to see people animals


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

elina
is that how big corsac foxes get and are they expensive?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

'_Vulpes Corsac_'- A corsac fox kit is normally around £800-£1000 approx. The younger the more expensive. Older un-tame foxes cost allot less but they are not exactly something you would want as a 'pet'.

Head/body length: 450-560mm


Weight:1.9-3.2kg

If you would like more information take a look on my website: Home - The Flashman foxes

If you have any further questions please feel free to ask. 
-
Elina


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

my Duprassi I got yesterday - she so cute

sorry photo bit rubbish - didn't want to stress her out too much


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

She is cute


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

This is my female raccoon, Faye










And this is her indoor enclosure:


















We are building three outdoor enclosures which will all be interconnected to this one. One will be in a foresty area, one will be in a grassy area with some bushes and a pond and the last one will be all stony with lots of places to climb and hide.

This is our new little male raccoon River










He lives in the house for now but once he's big enough he will go out to join Faye, and we'll hopefully get a couple more raccoons throughout the year possibly.

Here are some of my skunks, this is Guinness:










Zach:










And some of their babies:




























They have an outside enclosure but tbh they spend more time in the house, especially Guinness. We are busy building them an awesome outside enclosure with a bit of forest and access to a barn, no pics of that right now though.

Virginia opossums, Smudge and Pheobe:





































And where they live 










It's very cluttery but they love it, it also looks more natural now with trees and bushes and some branches to climb.

Lucy and Orry the kinkajous:




























And their home:



















They are getting a new enclosure now, since this one is at my old house. We're doing up an old barn for their inside part and an outside part with lots of trees to climb in.

We have sugar gliders, hedgehogs, rats and ferrets and stuff too... but not many good pictures of them or their enclosures!


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

suity said:


> This is my female raccoon, Faye
> 
> image
> 
> ...


They are all really cool


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

all very beautiful animals
your skunks are particularly pretty skunks suity, I love the ones with white 'chips' I believe they are called? very nice enclosures too!!


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

what are opossums like to keep? they your so lucky amazing animals and enclousus


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful  Makes me very jealous!!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

gecko lady said:


> what are opossums like to keep? they your so lucky amazing animals and enclousus


Opossums are one of my favourites, they are the most gentle and misunderstood animal! I wish there were more around, I really hope to find some more this year as I don't think my male is manly enough to attempt to breed lol


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

suity said:


> This is my female raccoon,
> 
> 
> Buffy and Hobo R'**** would love a house like that! Theyre happy enough with our enclosure but WOW! that house is just brilliant.x


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

All the animals look really good so far


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I have an African Pygmy Hedgehog.
She is female, her name is Noah & she was born on 18th August 2011 :}

I keep her in a 32 by 16 & a half inch cage with newspaper lining & a fluffy hand towel for her to curl up in to sleep. She has a shallow water bowl & a small food bowl; She eats mostly dried chicken flavour kitten biscuits & dried mealworms. I'm going to get her a 12" wheel for Christmas to stop her getting overweight hahaha. 

I've found her rather easy to keep, & she's quite playful like a kitten. Hedgehogs are naturally curious creatures & when I put her on my bed she'll burrow through my duvet for hours at a time!

I can post more photos of her & her set up if you are interested to know more?


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

IamAshlyRose said:


> I have an African Pygmy Hedgehog.
> She is female, her name is Noah & she was born on 18th August 2011 :}
> 
> I keep her in a 32 by 16 & a half inch cage with newspaper lining & a fluffy hand towel for her to curl up in to sleep. She has a shallow water bowl & a small food bowl; She eats mostly dried chicken flavour kitten biscuits & dried mealworms. I'm going to get her a 12" wheel for Christmas to stop her getting overweight hahaha.
> ...


Thanks for what you have posted. Would you be able to post some pics of her and her setup please


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

i keep
african pygmy dormice
mouse-like hamsters
fat tailed gerbil
acacia rats 
gambian pouched rat
skunks
coati
and african pygmy hedgehogs

and chipmonks if you want to class them as exotic 
i can try and post some pics for you later


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

JJReptiles said:


> i keep
> african pygmy dormice
> mouse-like hamsters
> fat tailed gerbil
> ...


Would you be able to post pics please?


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Beardies are the best said:


> Thanks for what you have posted. Would you be able to post some pics of her and her setup please?


Of course.

The contents of the cage are still relatively basic →
{I haven't had her that long & I'm still buying bits & bobs}

















& I'll be adding photos of the Hedgehog over time to this album → Noah if you are interested?


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

two skunks have there own little room with litter tray food and water bowl in and a 4ft rabbit cage in which they sleep in

















this is gaboo hes got liberta explorer

















pygmy hogs

























african pygmy dormice
















acacias 

















mouse-like hamster


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an African crested Purcupine called Pricklelilly.
I will try and get some pics up later today.

Neil


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

suity said:


> Opossums are one of my favourites, they are the most gentle and misunderstood animal! I wish there were more around, I really hope to find some more this year as I don't think my male is manly enough to attempt to breed lol


 
Second that, simply lovely creatures.............

Dave.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Some brilliant set ups on here. Cant say the same for one though :whistling2:


----------

